# Can 10 speeds crank uses 11 speeds chain rings



## slowoldman (May 22, 2007)

I have a 10 speed chrous UT crank. I am looking at replacing the chain rings. I'm thinking of get a set of SR rings. Any one knows if 11 speeds rings work on my cranks ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

slowoldman said:


> I have a 10 speed chrous UT crank. I am looking at replacing the chain rings. I'm thinking of get a set of SR rings. Any one knows if 11 speeds rings work on my cranks ?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


The Campag spares catalog ominiously states, "not compatible with previous ranges chainrings" on the page describing the 2011 SR crankset.

For 2011, page 4:
http://www.campagnolo.com/repository/documenti/en/Spares11-A-240311.pdf

For 2007, page 11:
http://www.campagnolo.com/repository/documenti/en/spares07_A-0307.pdf

But the bolt patterns appear the same. Competitivecyclist says they are mostly compatible with each other.

http://www.competitivecyclist.com/p...super-record-11-outer-chainring-5996.6.1.html

_In order to do a proper upgrade to 11, you need not only new Campagnolo Ergopower levers; you need an 11-speed cassette, 11-speed rear derailleur, an 11-speed chain, and 11-speed chainrings. Campagnolo makes 11-speed outer rings for those who want to upgrade their 10-speed cranks, or who need to replace a worn-out ring on their 11-speed cranks.

It is not a 10-speed ring re-labeled; 11-speed is it's own thing. For one, the teeth are 0.4mm narrower. There are also four separate ramp systems built into the ring, rather than the two upshift and two downshift zones apiece on their 10 rings. The beautiful finish is the result of a new anodization process that is much stronger and lasts four-times longer than the old finish.

These 11-speed rings will work with most current 10-speed Campagnolo cranks. The two exceptions are Centaur and Veloce cranks, where the spacing is different due to the fact that both cranks utilize narrower stamped chainrings. 11-speed rings are machined._


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

Anyone know a good source for Campy 11 Chainrings? They seem to be hard to find and when you do find them crazy expensive. Would like to turn some old 10 cranks into 11


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Specialites TA Nerius 11speed

I have a set










can be got from several online shops 

or the Stronglight CT2 Type D seem also to be quite good

at xxcycle.com

https://xxcycle.com/110-ct2-outer-11-speed-type-d-campagnolo,,en.php


----------



## mriddle (Nov 16, 2005)

*Yes*

I have several 11 speed bikes.
On one I run a 2007 10 speed ultra torque (initial year of Ultra Torque) Record compact crank with 2009 11 speed Campagnolo CT chainrings. I bought the rings from my lbs via QBP.

On another bike I run a 2007 10 speed UT crank and chainring w/11 speed chain, rear derailluers and shifters. Has worked great for 3 years. 

The 11 speed chainrings are slightly narrower than the 10 speed. It's really not a big problem if you want to run a 10 speed crank w/11speed setup. In other words, if you want to move from 10 to 11, the crank (and FD) is not something that you need to worry about.

The shifters, RD, cassette and chain are what you need to be 11 speed specific.


----------



## slowoldman (May 22, 2007)

Thanks guys for the information. 

Actually, I am not planning for 11 speeds upgrade, just want to replace the chainrings due to the coating is badly peeled.

I know the 11 speeds crank will work with 10 speeds, just want to make sure that just rings will work too. Getting the 11 speeds rings will make sure that I won't get a set of replacement rings that will have the same problem again.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

the Nerius 10 speed rings are very nice indeed, they come on a polished silver finish nicer than the original ones. check them out.


----------

